# Europe basketball championship 2011



## Mnts (Sep 2, 2011)

Guys are you interested in Basketball and what teams do you support? All Lithuanians are crazy about basketball


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Ilgauskas... Is that how you spell his name? 

BTW I don't watch Euroleague but Barca is my football team  

Bulls FTW


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 2, 2011)

Mnts said:


> Basketball


 


Ltsurge said:


> football


 
Wait, _what?_

(I know virtually nothing about basketball)


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Wait, _what?_
> 
> (I know virtually nothing about basketball)


 
Barca has a Basketball team as well


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 2, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Barca is my football team


 
Hala Madrid!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 2, 2011)

Well as Im latvian and my wife is lithuanian then they'll be the teams I back. I even back them against Australia. Lithuania would have the best chance I think....


----------



## Enter (Sep 2, 2011)

I support Slovenia who else  we will win the European basketball championship these year!


----------



## APdRF (Sep 2, 2011)

Spain FTW!


----------



## Mnts (Sep 2, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Ilgauskas... Is that how you spell his name?


 Yes


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 2, 2011)

being objetive I think spain is the best team, couse well France has Tony Parker but not "too much" else while spian has rudy or navarro
I would like to not be spanish now to let you know Im being objetive but... 
center-east europe teams are really good too as serbia is...


----------



## Mnts (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree some teams have one leader and don't do any substitutions so they get tired like when our team played with Great Britain Luol Deng caused alot of trouble but they let him play almost entire game and he got tired. I believe our team go to atleast semi-finals and really hope for finals. Serbia, Slovenia, Spain, Lithuania, Turkey, Russia, Croatia are dominating teams I believe.


----------



## Enter (Sep 5, 2011)

Russia and Slovenia will take the floor for a winner-takes-all battle.
Both teams go into their last Group D game with matching 4-0!


----------



## yan071020 (Sep 5, 2011)

Europe basketball?Can I watch the basketball competitions on webpage?I can't watch them on TV here.I am interested on themthanks


----------

